# Beretta px4 storm full-size slide to frame play



## KebinJohn (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello,
I have a beretta px4 storm.
Is it normal for the slide and frame to have some play/rattle when the gun has no mag in it?
The play/rattle diminishes greatly when you put a mag in and almost completely disappears when a round is chambered.
I will also note that my slide has been cerakoted.

thanks in advanced.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A lot of polymer guns are like this until you put a mag in it. Perfectly normal.

How does it shoot?


----------



## KebinJohn (Mar 13, 2020)

Ah I see. 
ok that’s good news. 
thank you very much, I had a hard time finding anything online that could tell me that was normal.
It shoots straight (at least up to 20 yards, haven’t shot it further).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned over 100 guns over 25+ years. Some polymer guns stay loose even with the mag in... But, most stop rattling once the mag is in. It just depends on the gun - and the specific specimen of gun. It is normal. I have a few like that right now in fact.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

KebinJohn said:


> Hello,
> I have a beretta px4 storm.
> Is it normal for the slide and frame to have some play/rattle when the gun has no mag in it?
> The play/rattle diminishes greatly when you put a mag in and almost completely disappears when a round is chambered.
> ...


Nope, nothing at all to be concerned about.


----------

